# phpMyAdmin - Datensätze kopieren



## DosCoder (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich sitze nun schon den ganzen Nachmittag an diesem Problem und drehe mich im Kreise.
Ich möchte mit phpMyAdmin bestimmte Datensätze aus einer Tabelle in eine andere Tabelle mit derselben Struktur kopieren. Doch über den Weg Export-Import klappt es nicht, es wird zwar angezeigt, dass die Abfragen erfolgreich ausgeführt wurden, aber es wurde keine Zeile hinzugefügt. Auch das Eingeben der SQL-Abfrage direkt führt zu dem selben Ergebnis.

Hintergrund der ganzen Aktion ist das Betreiben von zwei Wordpress-Installationen in einer Datenbank. Hier möchte ich einen Teil der User auch auf die andere Installation übertragen. Wenn ich die Tabellen austausche, also die alte Users-Tabelle kopiere und über die der anderen Installation lege, erkennt WP das und ich komme mit der Meldung "Nicht genug Rechte..." selbst als Admin nicht mehr ins Backend. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen - egal ob über phpMyAdmin oder über WP selbst.

Danke schon mal,
DosCoder


----------



## timestamp (25. Juli 2010)

Im Prinzip sollte das so gehen:

```
INSERT INTO tabelle1 (feld1, feld2...) (SELECT feld1, feld2 FROM tabelle2)
```


----------



## DosCoder (25. Juli 2010)

Hi,

danke, funktioniert super 

Schönen Sonntag noch,
DosCoder


----------

